# Fear of silence



## Robbie_UK (Apr 20, 2004)

I have a supreme fear of silence which I am trying to work on (with only some success). My stomach makes all these sounds which for some reason only happen in silent situations and as soon as I am out of the silent situation, the sounds stop. This of course invites all sorts of weird looks from people which i really hate. These days it isnt so bad, but just thinking about it often causes it to happen. I have so far with much difficulty helped the situation. Surprisingly, i am not that nervous about my IBS in most situations, unless it involves periods of prolonged silence. If I even get an inkling that I might get sick during silent situations, I get a near panic attack (I have had a panic attack before in such a situation). Does anybody have this fear of silent situations?PS: I use meditation and this helps a great deal.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

Yes- the only time I like silence is when I am sleeping. I have to fall asleep with the tv on otherwise my mind is racing about worries and what not and I can't fall asleep. At work I have to listen to music all day or I freak out. I can't understand how everyone can work with virtual silence most of the day!


----------



## jdm (Jun 12, 2004)

I know EXACTLY how you feel! My fear of silent situations b/c of my stomache noises along w/ nausea has paralized my life. During school I had to skip classes in which exams were being given because of it. The SAT was a nightmare. I cannot watch movies with people or be in any silent situation b/c of this fear. How have you managed to calm it down some? I desperately need help.


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

yes!! i hate situations where it is really quiet cuz my tummy decides at those times to be noisy...the worst is sitting in lectures...


----------



## Robbie_UK (Apr 20, 2004)

I find it irritating when people want complete silence (not only cos it inconveniences me, but also because ive never thought complete silence to be really necessary in normal day-to-day circumstances). What works for me is peppermint oil or some sort of medication, because this at least helps to calm my mind and tell me that "ok, uve taken somthing, evrything is going to be ok. The body is taken care of, it is now just your mind". I also meditate. I focus for a long time on an object or a sound or breathing or somthing. Surprisingly, if I have a tune stuck in my head from a song i heard earlier this helps as well. The problem with this phobia is that I think it exists in my mind because, the moment I leave that room, my stomach is completely fine. So I am trying to get my mind to fight it, without the help of medication and stuff. I find in a test that as long as I am writing and lost in my thoughts, I am fine. i think writing fast (in a test for example) or absorbing myself completely in something (deep thinking or meditation) helps to get rid of the adrenalin. As long as Im occupied, I am fine. Rule number one: Dont think about it! Your mind is a crazy thing, if you think about it, it will tell your body to react apropriately.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

Yes- I try to have a nice calm happy song in my head too. The worst is when I just listened to Metallica or something and then somehow an anxiety attack starts up about something and all I can think of is fast heavy metal LOL. But yeah- the secret to getting out of one of these anxiety attacks is having a "go to" thought- like an "I'm going to my happy place now" type of thing. Staring at an object does seem to help. I think my fear of silence (and also see my fear of boredom) is being alone with my thoughts!


----------



## jdm (Jun 12, 2004)

What exactly do you all feel when there is silence and you are anxious? For me, I get sweaty, and people tell me I go pale. The worst is the bloating. I can feel gas moving all around inside of me. It's painful. Then the loud sounds that it makes from that bother me. I also feel very nauceous. Do you all have nausea, too? Is this soley anxiety? Or is it anxiety bringing on IBS?


----------



## Robbie_UK (Apr 20, 2004)

My heart starts to beat very hard and fast, my palms sweat and I sometimes develop a headache. i think it is anxiety caused by the thought of IBS as the trigger, and this goes right down to your gut again, and starts telling it that you are not well. Your body reacts to the same stimuli, hence the sweating etc. It can be quite alarming.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

I start to feel anxious and really I'm not sure why. It is almost like it's the silence that is deafening, not the noise (if that makes sense). Silence at home definitely makes me feel more alone, that's for sure.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2004)

I don't mind silence so I can't say that I have a fear of it, but I can understand that the gurgles and rumbles that a tummy might make, can seem embarrassing, especially it's *your* tummy making those sounds.







If it was anyone else's tummy, it might make you smile.I think the key here is that you recognise you have become sensitive to silence, but well done for working towards dealing with it.







Also, some people have trouble with silence because their thoughts start to race: if you learn to relax, you can slow down upsetting thoughts, eventually getting them to stop.Your perception is that when your gut gurgles, everyone in the entire room (and maybe, three rooms across too







) will be able to hear it. Chances are that *possibly* only the people in your immediate vicinity will hear it, and most likely won't think too much of it. At the worst, they might assume you are hungry, or that you just have a bubbly tummy, and at some point, that happens to everyone regardless if they are prone to IBS or not.I think if you can try and crack a joke about it, people tend to laugh with you as opposed to *at* you. Plus, it "breaks the ice" and you might well find that someone has the exact same problem and could well say they have been worried about their tummy rumbling and gurgling too. I know it's hard to deal with when you are in that particular situation, but I think the fact that you use meditation is great. I think distraction techniques in general can help a whole range of things. Here are some other distraction techniques:1)count backwards.2)count in a different language, or repeat conversational phrases in a new language, to your self. I like counting in French, though I always forget "30". Weird, huh?







3) think about the other people in the room: imagine what their occupations might be. Imagine what types of hobbies they might have. Imagine if they could be represented as an animal, vegetable or mineral, what type would they be?4) think about yourself: if you were a superhero, what kind of powers might you have?5)if you are mathematically inclined, think about solving algebra problems, or reciting PI to yourself.5) if you are musical, see if you can recite your favourite song lyric. Then try to do it backwards.6)Think about the reward you are going to give yourself when you make it home in one piece!







7)Spend a while learning about a new country and when you are in an anxious situation, try and recall everything you have learned about the new country.8)Tell yourself that you will cope and you will get through the situation. Do this over and over until you start to feel calmer.9)If you can, put on some headphones and listen to music.10) don't worry.Does anyone else have any distraction techniques that works for them?


----------



## Robbie_UK (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey thanks for some reaaly cool suggections editor!


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2004)

My pleasure


----------



## luvslegal (May 14, 2004)

Let me tell you this: every year, we used to go to the ocean. The ocean is SO noisy. i was normal when i was there. a happy teenager. when i came home, i was all anxious again - and i don't even think that I knew why. Now,i like the ocean, because, well i like to watch the waves. My stomach still makes really loud noises . . . i tell people that i have a serious intestinal condition call IBS. they feel sorry for me, and ask me if I am going to live! and you know what? yes i am going to live to the best of my ability! Geri.


----------



## MiaChiu (11 d ago)

This is so weird. It's 2023 now, so there's practically 0 chance anyone will see this. But I have to try. I've had this exact same condition for about two years now and I thought I was the only one. Many of my friends or acquaintances struggle with IBS but none of them have increased bowel sounds. My case has gotten so bad that I live in constant fear and anxiety. I've been missing classes and exams for at least a year and failed classes are starting to pile up beyond a fixable point. Last time I forced myself to stay during a lecture I got the worst panic attack of my life as soon as the first sound hit. It was long and loud and there's no denying it that everyone in that classroom heard. I'm starting to struggle being in quiet places with people that I'm suppose to be comfortable with and even when I'm just by myself. I don't even care about constipation anymore. I just want to live like a normal person. Did anyone that relates even partially to this ever get their life back? I need to know.


----------

